

Ask HN: Users vs. Time with Emotional Annotations By PG - anyone have it? - killingmichael

Anyone have a link to the graph annotating "founder emotion" on a time v users in a startup?<p>I think it was drawn on whiteboard and someone snapped a pic of it at a YC dinner?<p>I remember it having a "trough of despair" :)<p>Would love to see it again - thanks!
======
systemtrigger
<http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1704650/index.html>

~~~
killingmichael
Thanks! :)

